# West water canyon, UT?



## huck it (Jul 23, 2011)

I have been searching for info but it all seems vague. Can anyone confirm that access to the river is open if you already have a permit? Has anyone launched since the shut down?


----------



## Pcdc2 (Jan 24, 2011)

Its open - self check in. Have several friends that confirmed this recently. I think the BLM ranger posted on mt buzz saying the same recently as well.


----------



## taftd24 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ran westwater October 1st, self check in no problems, rangers said they'll be back when they're getting paid again.


----------



## huck it (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, for the info! That's what I wanted to know before driving there.


----------



## Highside (Jul 11, 2008)

Ran it this past Fri/Sat. There were BLM Police officers there checking people in and making sure everyone had a permit. It wasn't your usual check-in, just more "lets see your permit." It was a little strange to have someone in a bullet proof vest and gun holstered checking you in! Was a great run, enjoy!


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

So how was Sock it to Me? I have fond memories of some excellent carnage on that drop. And some truly horrific if humorous play attempts.


----------



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

duct tape said:


> So how was Sock it to Me? I have fond memories of some excellent carnage on that drop. And some truly horrific if humorous play attempts.


Flow is currently 5980. Sock it to me will be great at that flow. Watch the left lateral before the catchers mitt.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Skyman said:


> Flow is currently 5980./QUOTE]
> 
> Nice flow for October!


----------



## wookie (Oct 19, 2009)

Ran it oct. 7th mon ,Lots a day tripers, watered plants we planted the week before on v day, nice 75*4260 cfs.


----------

